# America's longest war: Can Afghanistan be compared to the Vietnam War?



## Colin1 (Jun 11, 2010)

Can Afghanistan be compared to the Vietnam war? – Afghanistan Crossroads - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## gjs238 (Jun 11, 2010)

The Moro Rebellion may be a better comparison (and something to learn from):
Moro Rebellion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

